# Normal Sand , and Compressed roots ?



## lil-lynx (29 May 2011)

Hello could some one answer a question.

Some time ago i went to my LFS to buy some substrate, and was asked if i would be planting, plants . I replayed yes and he then explained how normal ( Aquatic safe ) sand compacts the roots and stops , root growth which leads to no    / slow growth. 
So if anyone could answer this would be great.


----------



## Alastair (29 May 2011)

lots of people have great success growing plants in sand, i on the other hand from experience found it only really good for small carpeting plants, my other plants seemed to really slow down. Im using cat litter now and can see a huge difference in both growth and root growth too.... but thats just my opinion


----------



## lil-lynx (30 May 2011)

what cat litter do you currently use buddy ?


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2011)

Alastair, I suspect the reason for your increased growth is the higher cation exchange capacity of clay over what I assume was inert sand. Slow growth can be attributed to many things but compaction from sand certainly isn't a common one, not as most plants will easily root in sand, aerating it and helping to prevent compaction.


----------



## Alastair (31 May 2011)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> what cat litter do you currently use buddy ?



Hi mate, I use the tesco non clumping cat litter, £2.76 for ten litres. It's really good, just needs a good rinse to get rid of the scent. It's in a cream and pink bag. It's a little light but looks nice. There's a thread in the substrates forum http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 2&start=10

And garuf, I see your point, but I did find it a chore after a while constantly turning the sand to stop dead patches. When I eventually pulled it out, the smell was awful ha.


----------

